# Kaufberatung Gaming Monitor 120 / 144 Hz Max 300 Euro



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo PCGamesHardware Community,

ich suche einen neuen Gaming Monitor. Gespielt werden hauptsächlich Shooter & Strategie Spiele (u.a. Battlefield, CoD, ARMA III, NFS, Starcraft II). Als Budget stehen 300 Euro zu Verfügung. Ich habe mir 4 Monitore näher angeschaut. Bin mir ziemlich unsicher welchen ich kaufen soll. Mein persönliches Ranking gebe ich mal noch nicht preis  Die offiziellen Tests verunsicher zum Teil bzw bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die immer so neutral bewertet wurden Bin um jeden Tip dankbar (auch für andere Monitor Vorschläge)

Wichtig ist: 120 / 144 Hz
3D wäre schön, muss aber nicht
Hardware: i7 3770k + R9 290x (denke sollte zum befeuern reichen)
Zoll: 24 (oder zu klein zum zocken?)


Asus VG248QE: Asus VG248QE 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
LG 24GM77: LG 24GM77-B.AEU 60,9 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Acer Predator: Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
BenQ XL2411Z: BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm 3D LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Vorab ... vielen Dank


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Februar 2015)

Der Asus ist gut.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2015)

Von denen auf jeden Fall den LG.
3D kannst du eh vergessen mit AMD, da bräuchtest du ne Nvidia Karte.

Begründung:
Er ist flimmerfrei, schnell, hat gute Farben und Gamingfeatures.
Bei den anderen dreien musst du immer ein paar Abstriche mehr machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Februar 2015)

Wie es mein Vorredner bereits mitgeteilt hat, bietet der LG das beste Gesamtpacket aller vier. Wenn du höher gehen willst, schau dir den BenQ Xl2430T an. - PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2430T


----------



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

Okay schonmal vielen Dank! Der LG war aus dem was ich gelesen habe auch mein Favorit. Der Asus stände auf Platz 2. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen das er flimmern soll (Asus). Wäre der BenQ XL2430T um längen besser? Das Limit habe ich mir von der Vernunft her gesetzt. Zocke gerne mal (aber nicht übermäßig). Zum 3D Betrieb... dachte der Asus kann das auch mit der Radeon und der entsprechenden Brille? Aber wie gesgat... 3D lege ich nicht unbedingt wert drauf. 

Gibt es sonst noch bessere Alternativen? Sonst werde ich wohl den LG bestellen bzw. noch die ein oder andere Meinung abwarten. Schon mal ein fettes Dankeschön!!

Achso... ist wohl eine Frage des Glaubens... Tendenz zum zocken "24 oder 27 Zoll"? Ich gehe eigentlich richtigung 24 Zoll wie oben beschrieben (das andere wird glaube zu groß; sitze ja nah davor). Das Budged mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2015)

Um Längen besser ist der XL2430T nicht, nur halt nochmal nen kleines Stück.
3D Vision und AMD funktioniert nicht.


----------



## zoidberg80 (15. Februar 2015)

Okay, dann wird es wohl der LG werden  Ich schlafe aber nochmal eine Nacht drüber. Wundert mich das LG obwohl sie scheinbar auf dem Gaming Sektor weniger vertreten sind solch ein gutes Paket an den Start bringen. Die Fachpresse lobt den Asus ja immer wieder und sagt dann ... aber Blickwinkel. .. aber Flimmern ... Denke viele Berichte sind gekauft oder der LG ist noch zu neu bei den Vergleichstests. Und danke für die Aufklärung mit dem 3d.


----------



## zoidberg80 (16. Februar 2015)

So ich habe den LG soeben bestellt. Danke an alle


----------



## Kurry (16. Februar 2015)

Bin leider zu spät - war aber die richtige Entscheidung!


----------

